# 6 Straight Weeks Stocks Have Fallen



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

This is one for the record books. For 6 straight weeks, the DOW and NASDAQ have fallen. This has only happened 17 times in the history of stocks.

It has happened in:
1931, 1946, 1953, 1957, 1969, 1970, 1977, 1980, 1982, 1984, 1990, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2008, 2011

6 out of the 17 times this has happened, it has occurred within these past 11 years. The other 11 times it took 60+ years to do.

The DOW is down below 12,000 for the first time since in 3 months.

*I'm asking a dumb question: Do you think we're heading for a double-dip recession?

And after food and ammo supplies if you magically coughed up let's say $500, would you buy silver or fractional gold? *


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

It's me again IWUS..do you have a way to heat and stay warm without electricity or the propane truck can't get to your house??(military coal and wood burning stove)
Do you have a water purification system?? (Berkey Light)
Do you have a way to cook your food?? (Coleman camper/cooker & 10 gallons of fuel)

I saved and sacrificed for these---it didn't come easy.:congrat:

Just a start.


----------

